# HGV1 Driving Vacancies in Spain



## barney (Aug 19, 2008)

I am currently looking for HGV1 work in Spain, I am looking to rellocate 
I used to drive in Spain and all over Europe if anyone knows of any vacancies could you please contact me.

Barney


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Barney,

Try looking at removal companies with bases in Spain.

Where in Spain are you looking to relocate?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Most of the Wall-to-Wall International carriers are based nr Barcelona.

They're often on the lookout and even send "talent scouts" upto Poland. They work hard and are cheap. There's a large carrier contingent in Madrid too. But normally redistribution centres.

If you intend to work NATIONAL as opposed to International I assume your Spanish is OK.


----------



## barney (Aug 19, 2008)

*Hi Chris*

Dear Chris 

Thanks for your reply, I am looking at working International, if you know of any container companies could you please get back to me or even haulage companies that are looking, or do you know where they may be advertising or any names you can give me, I speak a little spanish

Barney


----------



## barney (Aug 19, 2008)

Dear Pasanada,

I dont mind locating anywhere really in spain, I used to live there 11 years ago, in costa del sol, so if you know of any companies looking for drivers international please get back to me Thanks

Barney


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Barney,

In the area of Spain I live, there is very little opportunities for HGV1 drivers however, I will keep my ears open and let you know of anything that becomes available.

Good luck!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

You could try down Valencia harbour in the morning.
Look for the Renault garage and just tell them you come for Fernandos job cos the way things are going at the moment he couldnt drive a dodgem car.


----------



## barney (Aug 19, 2008)

*hgv1 driving*

Hi thanks for the reply what does fernando do and what does he drive and are they taking on people and whats the rate of pay get back to me thanks

Barney


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

barney said:


> Thanks for your reply, I am looking at working International, if you know of any container companies could you please get back to me or even haulage companies that are looking, or do you know where they may be advertising or any names you can give me, I speak a little Spanish


Sorry I am not THAT into it all and certainly cant even tell you where to start nr BCN. I had a very good friend down there who had the maintenance accounts for several transport co's - but he died following surgery 2 years ago.

Do you know any UK companies? - They'll have business partners in Spain for sure. Maybe they even have Spanish offices.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

barney said:


> Hi thanks for the reply what does fernando do and what does he drive and are they taking on people and whats the rate of pay get back to me thanks
> 
> Barney


Hi Barney,--Fernando tries to drive an F1 racing car,but after todays performance they must surely need a replacement driver, cos he wrecked the bloody thing before he even got half way round the first lap.--
His pay is quite good as well,probably about 10 million quid per anum plus a few million in perks.

Anyway hope you get fixed up with something soon,
Best Regards.


----------

